# Premiere ließt Video nicht mehr ! Codec Fehler



## Crazy_down (13. März 2005)

Hi ihr, ich habe vor etwas längerer Zeit mal ein Video gemacht mit Adobe Premiere und habe dazu kleine Videos ins Premiere geschoben. ICh habe zwischendurch mal Formatiert und jetzt habe ich einen Fehler. Bei einem Video kommt das es mit einem Nicht UNterstüzten Codec erzeugt wurde. Das komisch ich konnte es ja mal nutzen.
 Ich habe mir ein Programm gezogen das den Codec erkennt und es ist MPEG 4 V2.
 Ich habe den codec installiert aber Adobe erkennt das Video trozdem noch nicht.
 könnt ihr mir weiter helfen ?

 Danke schonmal !


----------



## spinchmeister (16. März 2005)

Das Ganze ist nicht so mein Gebiet..aber du kannst dir ja mal den nimo codecpack saugen...?!


----------



## 27b-6 (16. März 2005)

Tach!

 Bevor Du Dir mit Nimo evtl. zuviele Codecs installierst: Woher hast Du den Codec und wie genau heißt er? MPEG-4 Codecs gibt's nämlich wie Sand am Meer und manchmal muß es exakt derselbe sein. Kannst Du den Clip im MediaPlayer anschauen heißt das nicht zwingend, das Du im Premiere ebenfalls Erfolg hast.
 Probier mal den im Anhang. Entpacken--> RechtsKlick auf die INF-Datei und installieren auswählen (-->evtl. PC neustarten)


----------

